# Renault Laguna 1997, replaced stero need help setting up steering controls



## openstheway (Dec 10, 2008)

As my long winded title suggests  I have just brought an 1997 renault laguna and have taken the stero out of my old car and placed it into the laguna, now the stero works fine but the factory fitted one had steering columns controls and I was wondering if anyone were how to set up, (if its at all possible to the) this one to use the steering controls. The stero is a Mutant MT2100 

Thanks 


James


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

hmm, i think headunits need to be steering wheel compatible before it will work.


----------

